# Polaroid 4x5 CONVERSION !!! New Project



## ml_pisel (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm proud to present me:
I'm Marco Lucifora, a young architect and designer with passion for photography.
In these days i've started to project a new kind of 4x5 conversion for Polaroid cameras like the 110, 110A, 110B, 120, 150, 160, 900..
I'm lokking for people who are interested in this kind of things and if you want you can take a look at my project page in the indiegogo crowdfounding site where i'll post all the updated news!!

Taking back to life old POLAROID -- IndiegogoComments are welcome!!!


----------



## ml_pisel (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi
just to let you know that i'm just finishing the desing of 3d models needed to make this back and i'm evaluating how to realize the very first early prototype ...... cnc machine or 3d printing (SLS) .... To find the more precise, fast and maybe chep solution !!


----------

